# Brew Clubs Forum



## dane (21/9/06)

Some people have expressed intrest in having Brew Club forums located on AHB.

The original request thread was started by stephenkentucky and is located here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=11921

This is going to be a little bit of a trial and error in order to find the best solution for this, but as I see it now this forum is located in the main Fermentor category. I was hesitant about creating a dedicated root forum as all the subforums will be visible on the main page and this would take up alot of room.

I will investigate if it's possible to have a root forum and hide the sub forums on the index view. Either way it's easy to shuffle things around.

In terms of how the club subforums will work at this stage I think publically (members) accessable forums no real different to the exisiting sites. There is facilities to offer password protected forums so only members from a specific club can gain entry but at this stage I want to avoid over administering anything. I think if it's going to be hosted on AHB then it should be open to the AHB member base. 

Guests will not be able to see the forums - so it's only AHB members.

So from here, can I just ask people to PM me with the club details if they are requesting a forum. You need to specific the name of the Subforum, a short description, and a current website if you already have one and a subforum representative.

Again, this is going to be a bit of trial and error, but I figure each club can have a rep or two that has permissions to moderate posts in their specific club.

Anyway, thanks to stephenkentucky for the idea and the support of the brewing clubs.

Hopefully this will allow clubs that don't have a decent online pressence a chance to open discussions up for their members.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (21/9/06)

Dane.

Have PM'd you the Inner Sydney Brewers details.

Thanks.


----------



## DJR (21/9/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Dane.
> 
> Have PM'd you the Inner Sydney Brewers details.
> 
> Thanks.



Already done mate  1 step ahead of you :beer:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (21/9/06)

I've noticed.

Cheers.


----------



## stephenkentucky (21/9/06)

G'day Dane 
I have sent a PM requesting a forum for the Tamworth & New England Craft Brewers. Thanks for all the support. this forum is amazing.
Regards
Stephen Kentucky


----------



## Linz (12/10/06)

We've sent in a request too.....


----------



## Adrianc5 (6/12/17)

dane said:


> Some people have expressed intrest in having Brew Club forums located on AHB.
> 
> The original request thread was started by stephenkentucky and is located here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=11921
> 
> ...



How can I add a club listing to this page?


----------



## Bribie G (6/12/17)

You probably could have done eleven years ago..


----------



## Adrianc5 (7/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> You probably could have done eleven years ago..



.
Thanks for the entirely useless reply, hopefully someone who is actually able provide some help may provide some advice.

Just trying to help spread the word about good homebrew clubs here.


----------



## Bribie G (7/12/17)

*"How can I add a club listing to this page?"*

Well according to my system, that page no longer exists but did so eleven years ago when the last post happened on that long dead 7-post thread. 

If what you actually want to do is to add a brew club to the _current_ subforum that lists clubs and other less formal brewerhoods (for example our Brewmasters, Grafton which is more of a get-together affair)

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/forums/brew-clubs.35/

Then I guess you simply start a new thread for the Oodnadatta CamelBotherers or whichever club you would like to bring to the attention of the membership and visitors.


----------



## barls (7/12/17)

alternative why not contact an admin?


----------



## warra48 (7/12/17)

I'm here and I'm waiting.
Send me a PM with the details, and I'll see what I can do.
I've not added one before, but I'm sure I can manage it. If not, I'll enlist bradsbrew's assistance.


----------



## RdeVjun (7/12/17)

Epic thread dredge I think Bribie means, got to be a record and AHBworld has moved onward and upward in the meantime, nevertheless the OP's advice is still fairly current, albeit with new admins.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/17)

Yep happy to help add your brew club if that dumbarse dutchman can't do it. 
Don't ask Dane, i don't think he has reception on his island in the Bahamas 

Better toddle off and play with the new system to see how to do it.


----------



## warra48 (7/12/17)

Appreciate your vote of confidence, bradsbrew.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/17)

It's a term of endearment in my household. Much like buttface.


----------



## Adrianc5 (8/12/17)

Thanks for the help, in my defence I did post in what looked like a sticky at the top of the Brew Clubs forum message list? 

I'll send a PM with details.


----------



## DU99 (8/12/17)

How many of those BREW CLUBS are still operational


----------

